# Severe high Ankle Sprain



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

About to play some 21 with some friends but messing around with son on a lowered goal. Well, went to dunk and came down on his foot. I've rolled and sprained my ankle so many times and never understood what a high ankle sprain is...well, it wasn't the typical roll your ankle. I cam down and my toes got caught under neath me and at the same time rolled it, so the sprain is higher up on the ankle. Plus, it affected my knee as well. X-rays were negative somehow. Both tech's said broken before x-rays. This happened Sat and I'm still on crutches and can't put much pressure on foot at all yet. Worst sprain I've had by far.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*OUCH*

Aint good my man


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Been there, done that.. It will take you at least six to nine months before you get your strength back in that ankle. It will take you at least 2 years before you will have full faith in it again. Dude, I feel sorry for you.... Rolled mine after being bucked off a bull in high school. Needless to say it was my last ride and to this day I have issues with that ankle. Dang, I just took 3 advil for you....ewwwww


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Troutman123 said:


> Aint good my man


X100. Get better RBII!

swifty


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Been there, done that.. It will take you at least six to nine months before you get your strength back in that ankle. It will take you at least 2 years before you will have full faith in it again. Dude, I feel sorry for you.... Rolled mine after being bucked off a bull in high school. Needless to say it was my last ride and to this day I have issues with that ankle. Dang, I just took 3 advil for you....ewwwww


haha!! Thanks. Yea, I think because I have no more ligaments in there it has a lot of play but it will be a while to heal really good. I should have just stuck to ping pong that day. :work:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess if you're gonna do it, do it right! :tongue: Lol
During the Hurricane Rita madness I rolled my ankle and heard a snap and my foot just dangled, I thought for sure it but broke but after the x-rays doc said high ankle sprain and I was on crutches for about a month and a half and couldn't wear a shoe.
Hope you get better reel soon bud.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

FATfisherman said:


> I guess if you're gonna do it, do it right! :tongue: Lol
> During the Hurricane Rita madness I rolled my ankle and heard a snap and my foot just dangled, I thought for sure it but broke but after the x-rays doc said high ankle sprain and *I was on crutches for about a month and a half and couldn't wear a shoe.*
> Hope you get better reel soon bud.


ahh geez man!! Can you give a brotha some good news. :rotfl: The wife is already thinking I'm milking this too much. She's been good though.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

If it's your first time to sprain your ankle bad, you'll bounce back pretty quick, but if you're like me, and have done it many times, it's gonna be a while before you're 100% man! Here are some pics of mine from last year playing softball, xray negative but similar to yours, my tech said it was broke.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

We are not getting any younger.. lol. The things we once could do I question now all of the time. Playing soccer, basketball, football.. The thing is now it hurts a lot more now and the recovery time takes 3 times as long. I stick to Golf, fishing, fishing and did I mention fishing? I never was very athletic by any means. Man I think I will have nightmares tonight about rolling my ankle...awwww maannn...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh and i'll tell ya what was awesome for me.... CVS sells these blue gel ice wrap things that you keep in the frige, get two of em and rotate em on and off, they feel awesome. here's a link to what they are...

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...03&productId=207103&navAction=jump&navCount=3


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhh, it loookkksssss like mine oooooooo geeeeezzzzz I feel for you man.... danggggg....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Oh and i'll tell ya what was awesome for me.... CVS sells these blue gel ice wrap things that you keep in the frige, get two of em and rotate em on and off, they feel awesome. here's a link to what they are...
> 
> http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...03&productId=207103&navAction=jump&navCount=3


Dang POC...obvious I feel your pain. I do need to get some of those. I've been using my FIL's cooler machine that he used for his total knee surgery. Also been using frozen peas in a bag.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Going forward man, your going to need to have some support half way up your leg or you will roll it again. I had to start wearing a boot that laced up like the upland bird hunting boots for support. After I did that I was good. I highly recommended after the swelling goes down. Danner makes the one I wear and I swear by it.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Dang POC...obvious I feel your pain. I do need to get some of those. I've been using my FIL's cooler machine that he used for his total knee surgery. Also been using frozen peas in a bag.


Those cuffs are good, i used my dads from his knee surgery, but the wraps are colder and give you compression, that's what i liked about em.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Going forward man, your going to need to have some support half way up your leg or you will roll it again. I had to start wearing a boot that laced up like the upland bird hunting boots for support. After I did that I was good. I highly recommended after the swelling goes down. Danner makes the one I wear and I swear by it.


I've got a walking boot that I'll wear once I can put weight on it again. I just need to stay off the court. My ankles are so bad, sometimes I'll step on a little rock and roll it real quick. Crazy.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Those cuffs are good, i used my dads from his knee surgery, but the wraps are colder and give you compression, that's what i liked about em.


I agree. I'm having the wife pick some up for when I get home. I may need to do the slush bucket.  If you haven't done that...it will bring you to tears. In HS when we rolled an ankle from basketball or baseball, you fill up a gatorade bucket with that small ice (like Sonic) then fill with water and stick your leg in it for 5 minutes. Walk down the hall about 50 feet and back and repeat for an hour. The COLDNESS hurts worse than the injury.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Soaking that ankle in hot water and Epsom salt will help as well. If you need a subscription to a fishing mag I can help there as well if you need it lol. You gonna be sitting for some time to come.. Be nice to your wife cuz she gotch cha right where she wants ya man... awww, I hate it when a brother is downnnn....awww


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Soaking that ankle in hot water and Epsom salt will help as well. If you need a subscription to a fishing mag I can help there as well if you need it lol. You gonna be sitting for some time to come.. Be nice to your wife cuz she gotch cha right where she wants ya man... awww, I hate it when a brother is downnnn....awww


HAHA...

good advice.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW. Made me cringe just looking at it. When was the last time you had an MRI? X-rays don't show everything like an MRI will.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> WOW. Made me cringe just looking at it. When was the last time you had an MRI? X-rays don't show everything like an MRI will.


INjury was on Saturday and x-rays were done on Monday. Go back on the 22nd for check up. Can't do MRI until swelling is down some more. I'll do some PT next Tueday, so hopefully that will help speed up healing as well.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Man, I feel your pain! I rolled
Mine bad like that Just messing around throwning the football with some buddies. Came down on a friends foot, and heard a snap when I went down. YOUCH! Just thinking about it gives me the chills. I hope ya have a speedy recovery!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Read this: donticethatanklesprain.com 

Interesting approach that makes sense.


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*input*

The last time I sprained my ankle I was in a cast for 6 weeks. Had ligament damage.

It didnt look as bad as yours though!

RICE it!

Rest Ice Compress Elevate

From that picture you really need to elevate it!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well they say that you know your too old to play the game when you have to tape both ankles to carry the beer to the dugout. Take heed my man. Ha. PS my ankle has been swollen since I played college baseball and that was years ago. Seems they never fully recover.

Charlie


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

your ankle will heal, but dude, i don't think there's anything anybody can do for those toes.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

woodlandsboy said:


> Soaking that ankle in hot water and Epsom salt will help as well. If you need a subscription to a fishing mag I can help there as well if you need it lol. You gonna be sitting for some time to come.. Be nice to your wife cuz she gotch cha right where she wants ya man... awww, I hate it when a brother is downnnn....awww


No no no! Worst thing you can do within the first 48-60 hours. Should be treating it with ice packs and elevation. Heat to loosen tissue and muscle tightness for chronic conditions, not to treat breaks or sprains after they occur.


----------



## Baytown Blue (Sep 19, 2010)

I rolled my ankle on a skateboard and I couldn't walk right for 3 days. After that, the pain resided in my ankle for close to a year. It still hurts if I twist my ankle in odd directions or sit "criss-cross" too long.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Once the swelling goes down, put heat on it. Not ice. Good luck to ya!!


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

That happen to me about 5 or so yrs ago around thanksgiving. was wrestling around with a feller after drinking. Thing is the next night my older brother and me got into a fight and he won but didn't tell anyone that I was only on one leg. Finally went to doc a month later and he said it was fractured but already healing. But right now it's still noticeable a little. never goes away totally. but i run and excercise on it with no problems. good luck.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> No no no! Worst thing you can do within the first 48-60 hours. Should be treating it with ice packs and elevation. Heat to loosen tissue and muscle tightness for chronic conditions, not to treat breaks or sprains after they occur.


Well there you have it. Just comes to show you how far we have come since I did it. I would put that thing up in the air and forget about it for a goooood while...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Whats the latest on the ankle?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Well according to this report he should be able to play against the Titans Sunday. Not sure if that will help a struggling team on their downward spiral though.



> *A. Johnson should burn Titans*: Texans WR Andre Johnson will take on the Titans for the first time this season in Week 12. Coming off a Week 10 outing in which he was blanketed by Jets DB Darrelle Revis, Johnson should be able to bounce back on Sunday against a team he's averaged 144.7 yards against in his last three meetings, and now he's healthier than he's been most of the year. Johnson participated fully in a Wednesday practice for the first time since suffering a *high-ankle sprain* in Week 2 vs. the Redskins. "I felt good today," he said. "I was running around having fun."
> (Updated 11/24/2010)


----------



## mullenms (Mar 25, 2005)

Been there and done that. While in college came down on someone's foot in a bbl game and thought I had a severe sprain. Took 2 years b4 I felt confident in the ankle. Several years later ruptured my achilles tendon on the same leg and had x-rays b4 surgery. Doctor asked in what year I broke my ankle. Bad break he said...told him it was never broken and then dawned on me the bbl game injury was actually a broken ankle that I walked on for 6 months b4 the pain subsided. 

On another note, a friend of mine played football at UH in the late 70s. Had neck trouble....went in for xrays and the doctor asked when he broke the vertebre in his neck. He remembered a violent concussion that kept him out about a month. Talk about scary!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

I tore 2 tendons in my ankle in August and I tweak it multiple times a week. Good luck on your recovery. Doc said I have sprained them so many times next step is surgery so he can go in and tighten them back up.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I actually ended my college basket ball career by tearing my ankle all apart during a game. Looked very similar and it took over 6 months to finally not walk with a limp. Pray that your recovery is much faster!


----------

